
Facebook Finally Admits That Its New Spy Equipment Can Spy on You - patagonia
https://gizmodo.com/facebook-finally-admits-that-its-new-spy-equipment-can-1829793554/amp
======
blackflame7000
One day my neighbor was trimming his tree and the topic of "tree trimmers"
came up in conversation much more frequently than normal. Later that day I'm
seeing tree trimmer ads on my feed. That's when I quit facebook. It's one
thing to help people connect, but secretly listening to my conversations to
sell me stuff is a bridge to far. Facebook needs to tread carefully, companies
without real products historically fade with the fad and evidence indicates
things could be turning quicker than expected

------
reacharavindh
I chalked my experiences like seeing an ad for something I was talking about
with friends to coincidence, but after hearing the same experience from
several, I'm starting to think FaceBook is every bit creepy as one imagines.

Facebook Application was booted from my phone long time ago. Facebook runs
within "FaceBook container" in Firefox on laptop. Regular web browsing occurs
in Safari.

